# The Druid Thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Druid campaign for sacred sites*

Here's a story about a retired engineer who is campaigning for ancient Druid burial sites to be considered sacred ground.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/uk_news/wales/south_west/5372598.stm


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Druids have been hired to "drain negative energy" from a highway to prevent accidents.

http://web.orange.co.uk/article/quirkies/Druids_hired_to_cut_road_accidents


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We could use a few of these people on the Washington Beltway.


----------

